# need help with uploading pics



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

I am having trouble trying to upload pics from my photos. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

What exactly are the issues you're having? The most common I've had is having pictures that are too big (file size) for the AF server to handle.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> What exactly are the issues you're having? The most common I've had is having pictures that are too big (file size) for the AF server to handle.


I have pics here in my photo gallery , and the only way I have ever uploaded pics , are to click onto the paperclip !looking thingy at the top . and go from there , but it won't let me. Says I have to upload pics from my gallery. Which I have been unable to do.


----------



## MercuryGlass (Feb 28, 2015)

If it's a URL issue, you can get on this site and load your photos. Imgur


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I had it too. The long file name lies not mark up to the end.

I click on the middle of the file name and it will all be blue.


----------

